# How to install port to different path directory ( use pkg or ports)



## andrian (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi all!
I have problem to install old port  (php71) in my FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE(x64).
How to install port to different path directory ( use pkg manager or ports collections)?
I try from ports collections:

```
#make prefix=/url/local/php71 install clean
```
This good but more old dependencies for php71 (automake1.15 and others) (while postponing the experiments ).
I try pkg and do not understand how to pkg install in to different path directory ( "/usr/local/php71" )


----------

